# Applied for MP Officer



## Alex_Major (25 Oct 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm new in the forum. I have been applied for Military Police Officer position. I worked before for the State Police of Republic of Latvia as a police officer(Senior detective of major crimes and drug unit) more than 12 years, I finished my career in rank of Major. I am currently working as a Peace Officer, and I would like to continue my career with the CAF. Recruiter saw all my documents and gave advise to apply to a MP Officer position.
Can you guys explain me please how the difference to work as a MP Officer for Navy or Army?
Thank you.


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2015)

Alex_Major said:
			
		

> Can you guys explain me please how the difference to work as a MP Officer for Navy or Army?



From "Ask a CAF Recruiter",
"Both MPO and MP are purple trade occupations meaning that they can be posted to Royal Canadian Navy, Canadian Army or Royal Canadian Air Force units and bases across Canada, or in the case of these two occupations, you may also be posted to Embassies around the world to provide security. Your preference will be considered for your posting. However, that being said, you are correct that it's the needs of the CAF that come first for your posting."
 https://army.ca/forums/threads/117185/post-1341200#msg1341200

There are discussions about how Purple trades work,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+purple+MP&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=kGctVvuxBcXH2AHm_YTQAg&gws_rd=ssl

Edit to add,

Any differences with being a MP Officer when comparing Navy/Air Force/Army?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89035.0


----------



## Tibbson (25 Oct 2015)

If you want to do police work...join as an MP.  If you want to be an administrator with a badge...join as an MP Officer.


----------

